# peppers



## WC28 (May 23, 2011)

just picked about a hundred more ghost peppers off the plants and there hotter than the last batch just touched my face and i think im dying.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Those suckers are SERIOUSLY hot!!


----------



## ERdept (Jun 10, 2010)

WC28 said:


> just picked about a hundred more ghost peppers off the plants and there hotter than the last batch just touched my face and i think im dying.


OMG dude. Be careful.

Seen some people with not only localized reactions to it like your but also full blown allergic reactions with airway closure.

Anyway, rinse with lotsa water.


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

Is the ghost pepper what we in the UK call Bhut jolokia? if so that is or could be the hottest pepper in the world at over 1,000,000+ on the schoville scale


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

i got some growing too


----------



## WC28 (May 23, 2011)

yea they burn a little i had a couple in my pocket with my keys and went to go for a drive and then touched my face it wasnt fun at all and yes they are bhut jolokias and yes there VERY hot


----------



## Hagencopen (Mar 4, 2011)

I have heard of these, but never tried one. The peppers i usually use are on THIS SCALE (scotch bonnet peppers) and they are pretty **** hot. I made the mistake of going to the bathroom before washing my hands once after handling these, i assure you, it was very uncomfortable to say the least.


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

I eat pickled birds eye peppers out the jar yummy..... but I'm not going down that road with spook peppers or dorset naga peppers...no sir! I know when I'm beat









Oh and not to mention blairs 16 million reserve sauce...lol that stuff is warfare material


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Those ul just hurt ya!!!







I love peppers, but I try not to eat chemical warfare agents!!!


----------



## WC28 (May 23, 2011)

yea i tried cooking with them but they smoked up the house and its like getting maced but it dosent go away


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

ya bunch of nutters !


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

A+ Slingshots said:


> Those ul just hurt ya!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Funny you should say that...once I worked making horse radish sauce and we had to wear gas masks whilst making it, they used a chemical compound that was lethal...once someone dropped the 5cl cup of this stuff and the whole factory 200 people were evacuated







makes you wonder what we do eat without knowing


----------

